# ss AFGHANISTAN as ENRICO MILLO;1915 Savona Italy



## saxmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

*Official Number : 109697 , Dead. 
Ship Type : General Cargo Ship.
Dim : Loa x Beam - 107.56 x 13.75 mtr.
Built in 1899 by Short Brothers Ltd Pallion Sunderland Great Britain as &quot; AFGHANISTAN &quot; for Hindustan Steam Shipping Co Ltd ( J. W. Squance &amp; Co Sunderland as manager ) Sunderland Great Britain.

Tonnage : grt / nrt / tdw - 3.427 / 2.190 / 5.700.
Machinery : Triple Steam Engine (24.5&quot;, 40&quot;, 66&quot; x 45&quot - 314 nhp.

1906 New Managers : Common Bros Newcastle Great Britain.
1914 Sold to Jose Tognetti Genoa Italy,renamed &quot; ENRICO MILLO &quot;.

1916/09 Sank after collision with French S.S. &quot; SAVOIE &quot; in the Mediterranean on passage New York for Genoa with grain.*


----------

